# Your most coveted firearm?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sure most of us have that one firearm we would never part with, and would be devastated if something happened to it... 

Please share the story of your most prized gun and why you relish it so much..... 

Mine is a Hi-Standard HD Military (22LR).... It's in exceptional condition and a valuable gun, but that's not the reason it means so much to me... 

It was purchased by my grandfather for my mother to use for home defense during all the times my father was on TDY while in the the Air Force.

This is one of only two guns that are left in the family which belonged to my grandfather. I also have the second gun, a Potsdam muzzle loader, and while it does mean a lot, it's still not the same in sentimental value to me.. My grandfather was a very avid collector and for him to pick this as a gun for my mother to use means he knew the ability of this gun, although it can be pretty finiky about ammo..

I was talking to my mother last week and she actually asked me about it and if I still had it. She had given it to me about 20 years ago. I told her that gun was going to stay with me until the day I am gone... She seemed to be really proud that it meant that much to me. She was also glad to hear I had just been shooting it the week before... 

I actually had the HD out shooting it a couple weeks ago, and that gun never ceases to amaze me.... One of the most fun to shoot guns I think I have ever shot... 

Here's a picture of one I borrowed from the web.. The one I have is a shiny blued finish, and not a flat finish like this one..


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

So far, my Kimber Ultra Carry II. It is the sweetest shooting little noise maker I've ever held, and it's gorgeous to boot. 

I told my husband that if I could go back in time, I'd tell him not to buy me an engagement ring and to buy me a 1911 instead. Heckuvalot more useful, practical and fun!!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess I'm going to need to check me out a Kimber Ultra... My wife is wanting to get a CC and I'd really prefer she have a 45 since I tend to stock a lot of that ammo already, and since I'm a huge 1911 fan... BUT, it will all boil down to what she wants, but I'd at least like to show her one as an option...


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

I got mine chambered in 9mm, for affordability, and for the fact that a 3" barrel in .45 would be a ***** to shoot. After the 500 round break in period, it is by far the most awesome gun I've ever shot. It will go with me to my grave!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I love classic single shot rifles and I have 5 centerfires; one Shiloh Sharps in .45-100, two Ballard made High-Walls in .45-90 and .40-70, an Austrian Schuetzen rifle based on a martini-Henry in 8.15x47R. My absolute favorite is a Ballard made Low-Wall Special Sporting rifle in .22LR that I had built to celebrate my retirement from the Army in 2005. Itâs the same specs as my .40-70 Silhouette rifle, complete with 30" Douglass air-gauged  barrel, and DSTs:



























Here's my .40-70:









Which is in Exhibition grade English walnut, whereas the Low-Wall is American Black.

Chuck


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful gun.. I'd love to build something like that...


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess mine would be my Grandad's old Remington 14 pump. Its chambered in .30 Remington and I've spent a lot of time getting it cleaned up and making sure it is safe to fire. I recently located some reloading dies and now if I can just lay my hands on some brass and bullets, I'm hoping to put it back in the woods this fall. 

Heres a couple of pics:

















Really hope I have a son one day I can pass this one on to.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

plus one on the kimber its my carry gun but in 45. most favorite will vary day to day


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mine would be the one my wife got me as a wedding present , she got 2 more proposals when she went to pick up the gun , from gun counter guys that said well if he doesn't like it bring it back an I will marry you.

now you need to envision a college girl going into the only store around that sold hand guns , having only shot just a little bit with me and ordering a Ruger New Model Super black hawk in stainless with a 7 1/2 inch barrel in 44mag

yes I am a lucky guy I got the girl and the gun

a decade later when my little brother was getting married his bride called me up and said I know Mrs GCP got you a gun for your wedding present she wanted to get him a gun , he talked about something like yours , well I had been talking to him just days before and knew exactly what he had been looking for a 1911 I went one better and arranged for her to get the very first SR1911 to come into my local store ,so I guess we are the stainless Ruger brothers


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

That is a real tough question. I suppose my most coveted firearm is also my most rarest firearm.

It's an authentic U.S. Krag saddle-ring carbine (not a cut down Krag rifle). It's serial number is one number higher than a Krag cabine that was certified to have been used at the charge on San Juan Hill by Teddy Rooseveldt's Rough Riders. Chances are, my carbine was there too.



















My second most coveted firearm is my M1 Garand made by International Harvester Company.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. that is one sweet rare gun there... Sure would be cool if you could place it at San Juan... I'd love to see that in person... How did you come across that gun?

I was at a gun show a few months ago and came across a IH Garand.... It was in fair condition, but priced like it was in mint condition... I never knew that IH made Garands before I saw it... I would have loved to have bought it just because it was IH, but the price was unjustifiable..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey isn't there a commandment about not coveting a mans wife and gun at the same time ?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol....


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

JawjaBoy said:


> I guess mine would be my Grandad's old Remington 14 pump. Its chambered in .30 Remington and I've spent a lot of time getting it cleaned up and making sure it is safe to fire. I recently located some reloading dies and now if I can just lay my hands on some brass and bullets, I'm hoping to put it back in the woods this fall.


Try this place. http://shop.reedsammo.com/product.s...6A3.qscstrfrnt06?productId=1428&categor---=32


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

For me it is 4 guns. First one is my SigSauer 228 which was a gift from my brother. Second one is my Encore Pistol which was a gift from my wife over 2 Christmases. Third is my Ithaca 37 in 12 ga that I bought my self. And the fourth is a Ruger Sceurity Six that was also a gift from my wife.

The Sig has a bit of history behind it. My brother picked it up years ago when he was in the navy and some navy units were switching to the Sig.

The Encore is a flat out fun hunting pistol. Got a deer with it in 2011 and enjoyed it so much I can't see me going back to rifle hunting except once in a very great while.

I sold an Ithaca model 37 in 16 ga and deeply regretted it. I said If I ever have a chance to get another one I would jump on it. Saw this one in a gun shop & grabbed it quick.

About the same with the Security Six. Sold every one I had and regretted it. Found this one and put it on layaway. My sneaky wife went in & paid it off for my birthday one year.

I have regretted selling so many guns that I said I am in the gun buying business and not the selling business.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

BACOG said:


> Try this place. http://shop.reedsammo.com/product.s...6A3.qscstrfrnt06?productId=1428&categor---=32


Thanks for the link, but they are out of stock just like my other sources; Grafs and Buffalo Arms. It surprises me that every place is out of stock on .30 Rem brass as it is not a common caliber. I guess I'm just going to have to place an order and wait for the backorder to fill.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Of all the guns I currently own, only one has been mine for more than 20 years.

So I guess it has to be a 5.5 inch stainless Ruger Single Six "star gun" that I purchased in April of 1976.

I did not know it was a rarity when I bought it (Ruger only produced the stainless Single Six with one cylinder for a very short period of time, and they stamped the bottom of the frame with an asterisk...hence the star gun moniker).

I have packed that gun countless miles, and have killed a trainload of game, cans, rocks and various targets with it over the past 37 years.

I don't shoot it as much today as many others I own, but I will never sell it.


Tim


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Mine is a Winchester Model 12, Cutts Compensator Choke. It's pre-1960, and the action is smooth as glass. Ugly as homemade sin, but it's a great shooter. It's taken everything from deer to doves, but my favorite target is armadillos. Little -------- explode with 00.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

My most coveted is my Model 88 Win, lever in .308.......My exFIL was a duPont Engineer and he did an estimating job for Remington Arms years ago and they gave him a beautiful 20 gauge model 58 Semi , with engraving all on it , I bought from my BIL in 65.....goes to my grandkids.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

My most coveted gun is the one I grab to get the job done. All of my guns have a history and sentimental value to us. There is not a single gun in my safe without a story. To pick one would be to difficult. We have a "law" in both my husband's family as well as mine that you never sell or gift a gun outside the family. Because of this, there are only two guns in our safe that are not "heirlooms". Even our children enjoy the benefits of proven accurate rifles with a history. 

The most interesting back story on a gun in our safe is probably my .257 robberts. Not only is it a wild cat, but it is custom made. An old man had twin daughters, when these two girls were just babies, he wanted to have matching guns built for them. When the girls were just old enough to appreciate a nice gun and he was ready to give the guns to the girls, the twins were killed in a car accident. The old man held on to the guns for years and years, just waiting for the right person to come along and claim them. He swore that he would one day he would find the right person, and he would just know. 

My sister and I were barely old enough to hunt on our own, but we hated to do it, so we left Dad behind and took off to the hills for an open deer hunt. Just two teenage girls with a couple of Dad's guns, a cooler, our bedrolls, and a tent in the back seat of my ole car. We hunted our butts off for two days and the old man camped across from us watched us never saying a word. The third morning, my sister decided to invite him over to our campfire for dinner so he didn't have to eat alone. I thought it was a splendid idea and buried a dutch oven with the grouse I had picked off with my wrist rocket to cook all day. He was delighted to join us later that evening. Off we went on our daily trek in search of deer. later that afternoon, we jumped a small heard of deer, and my sister (who is the better hunter) dropped hers in a nasty thicket of brush. We worked quick to get it gutted and skinned out, but struggled to get it hauled out of the buck brush. Two hours after dark, we came stumbling into camp each with a half a deer on our backs. The old man smiled with pride as he helped us hang the meat. He joked about charging us a package of meat for helping us get it hung up, and we quickly agreed and told him where our parent's house was so he could collect on his share. We ate dinner and politely turned in early. When we woke early the next day, the old man was gone. Two more days of hunting yielded us no more meat, and we were expected to be back at our parents house, so back to the ranch we went, with only one deer to show for our efforts. 
When we pulled into the driveway just as our father had expected us to, he had a look on his face that told us he was proud of us more than he ever had been before. We unloaded the meat and gear an went to the house to grab a well deserved shower. After Mom had fed us, and we had cleaned up. Dad told us how a random stranger had stopped by to tell them how impressed he was with the girls he had met up in the mountains. Dad described the old man and showed us the matching guns. He told us the story of the twins and how the old man had waited for years to find the right home for the guns. The old man had told our father how happy it made him to watch two girls that were exactly how he hoped to see his own daughters grow up. Less than a year later, we received a copy of the old man's obituary in the mail and a small note that said "Thank you for giving an old man a glimpse of what his life should have been." It was not signed, and there was no return address. 

The gun turned out to be a .257 Roberts ackley improved, with chimney triggers and mouser actions. The barrels were bored by heart, and the stocks were hand made by the old man.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Now that's a gun to treasure and pass along to future generations! Great story to go with it as well. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

This is a toughie, but I guess mine would have to be the Winchester Model 12 in the picture.
If I remember right, it was made in 1925
My dad made the stock from Maple








He had just a little bit of the maple left over and made grips for my mom's little Beretta


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

RonM said:


> My most coveted is my Model 88 Win, lever in .308.......My exFIL was a duPont Engineer and he did an estimating job for Remington Arms years ago and they gave him a beautiful 20 gauge model 58 Semi , with engraving all on it , I bought from my BIL in 65.....goes to my grandkids.


I just recently was gifted a Model 88 in very nice condition. The serial dates it to 1958, the third year of their manufacture. It's in incredible condition and has a Pachmayr tip-off mount. I'm unsure what the scope on it is, but it's a nice one.. .

I've put two rounds through it. Had an issue with the ammo and didn't have any other ammo with me... I'll be taking it out next weekend and running some more through it... From what I could tell, it is a fantastic shooting gun... 

I can easily understand why you like yours so much... I know I really like mine...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. that is an incredible story Lilith... I can understand why that gun means so much to you too...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lilith said:


> My most coveted gun is the one I grab to get the job done. All of my guns have a history and sentimental value to us. There is not a single gun in my safe without a story. To pick one would be to difficult. We have a "law" in both my husband's family as well as mine that you never sell or gift a gun outside the family. Because of this, there are only two guns in our safe that are not "heirlooms". Even our children enjoy the benefits of proven accurate rifles with a history.
> 
> The most interesting back story on a gun in our safe is probably my .257 robberts. Not only is it a wild cat, but it is custom made. An old man had twin daughters, when these two girls were just babies, he wanted to have matching guns built for them. When the girls were just old enough to appreciate a nice gun and he was ready to give the guns to the girls, the twins were killed in a car accident. The old man held on to the guns for years and years, just waiting for the right person to come along and claim them. He swore that he would one day he would find the right person, and he would just know.
> 
> ...


Nothing more to say, other than WOW!!!


----------



## Helmutd6 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have two that i will never part with, one of them i am afraid to fire. My father left me a Model 94. He purchased it new in 1959. The other is a model 1912 My grandfather purchased new in 1914. I was lucky enough to get a model 12 from my uncle that i use when i need to. It is new in comparison, made in 1954.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Helmutd6 said:


> I have two that i will never part with, one of them i am afraid to fire. My father left me a Model 94. He purchased it new in 1959. The other is a model 1912 My grandfather purchased new in 1914. I was lucky enough to get a model 12 from my uncle that i use when i need to. It is new in comparison, made in 1954.


Unless the older Model 12 is a complete rattle trap, there should be no problem with firing it. Winchester used "Nickle Steel" in their guns up until 1931 when they developed Winchester Proof Steel. The older Nickle Steel is not as strong as WPS, but it is no slouch and Winchester was well known back then for meticulous engineering that resulted in some really reliable, tough guns. If you do want to fire it, have a gunsmith check it out and use standard field loads and let the old girl enjoy the hunt again.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I never thought that the story behind the .257 would make such an impact, I figured I was just kinda sentimental. Of course, after shooting that gun for many long years and having it be my go to gun, I still have it despite a huge mistake on my part. Because of what happened to that gun, I now reload ALL my own ammunition. My cousin also has a .257 Roberts. Hers was not ackley improved, and when she sold it, she gave me all of her old shells. Instead of pulling the heads and loading the shells for fire forming, I tried to fire form them as loaded. The first two shells were fine, but her father had loaded them for her, and her "hot" loads were mixed in with the regular loads. I blew the chamber out in it, and keep it as a reminder of how careless I got. Someday, I hope to be able to replace the barrel, but nothing short of an identical Czechoslovakian barrel sent to hart will do. Then of course, there is the matter of paying for it. 

I am very much enjoying the pictures and stories posted here. I especially like the pistol photographed with the pearls. It reminds me of my Grandmother. A lady needs to dress and act like one, and she better know how to take care of her family.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Lilith said:


> I never thought that the story behind the .257 would make such an impact,.


 
Choked me up a little


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

would it have to be an identical czech barrel there are several companies out your way that will cut a barrel to any couture you want you could probably have a almost exact duplicate made of your barrels couture and color that would be a real shouter for 250-300

I hate to see a gun that can't shoot , it's liek a old hunting dog that just can't make it off the porch any more it just makes you a little sad every time you see it.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

You know, I'm not sure.

I have a 1915 model 1911 .45 that has a lot of sentimental value.
Then I 94 Swede that I've had since I was 15.
Probably one of my least rare but more loved guns is my Marlin .35 that I've hunted with for almost 40 years now, and bought with money from my first paper route when I was 15.
Another would be an old Webly Military and Police .450 pistol I got when I was about 16 for 25 bucks.

But probably my 2 favorite guns to shoot would be my long barrelled Ruger Mark 1, My Ruger Blackhawk in .30M1 and My Pedersoli Jaeger Rifle black powder:goodjob:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just recently was handed a 94 swedish that has been sporterized... I can understand why you like that one so much... Nice guns.. and that 1915 1911.. WOW.. that would be a cool piece to have.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ah geez, how could I forget this one???? Had to wait 6 months to get the BATFE approval and pay a $200 tax to get this SBR......


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We have some favorite guns but the very favorite is my great greandfather's Colt Peacemaker and holster. He bought it in TX the year he worked as a cowboy, 1886 if I remember right. He gave it to my Dad before he died and it was stored in my folks closet for years. It really belongs to our son, but he has been moving every couple of years so he has given us custody. I have my great grandfathers diary, the original receipt, and a picture of GGfather wearing the gun and holster.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My favorite pistol is my rep 1851 Navy Colt. I learned to quick draw with it.
My favor rifle is a Henry 1860 rep, tho my boy has it now.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I would never part with my old high standard 22LR relover .6 inch barrel 9 shot .all you do is point and shoot no cocking safety or worrys that it will misfire or jam it is my every day on the farm gun and it is also acuriet next would be the old 20 gauge pump plenty of knock down power and also reliable' if I could have my wants i'v always coveted on of those 22 410 over and unders .


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> I just recently was handed a 94 swedish that has been sporterized... I can understand why you like that one so much... Nice guns.. and that 1915 1911.. WOW.. that would be a cool piece to have.


 
Yeah I have 2 old 94's. One original and one somebody sporterized and turned the barrell down on.

6.5 X 55 with that 140 grain bullet is a really great combo.:clap:


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

for me, its just about everything in the cabinet, lol. there's a winchester cooey in 12 gauge with a 36 inch goose barrel that stood in the corner of my dad's for years when i was growing up. the next is an Enfield .303 with a sporterized stock it was made in 1942 and is a tack driver. there is side by side 12 gauge stevens that is my son's when he is older it was given to him by my FIL. there is a winchester '94 that is my "cowboy" gun also given to me by my dad that i would hate to part with. there is a couple of .22's and a .410 Cooey that i would love to keep but the old soldiers i covet most.

dean


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

My most coveted fire arm is an old junk 12ga SxS that was the second thing my Grandfather bought when he got off the boat from Italy in 1919. The first thing was a meal.

Its and old NY Gun Co, Knickerbocker. Ive spent twice what the gun is worth to buy a parts gun to keep it working and use it once a year when chasing my bird dogs to shoot as near a limit of WILD quail as I can In a days hunt. The old man is 92 and on occasion still asks about the old scatter gun on occasion.

Jim


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

JPiantedosi said:


> My most coveted fire arm is an old junk 12ga SxS that was the second thing my Grandfather bought when he got off the boat from Italy in 1919. The first thing was a meal.
> 
> Its and old NY Gun Co, Knickerbocker. Ive spent twice what the gun is worth to buy a parts gun to keep it working and use it once a year when chasing my bird dogs to shoot as near a limit of WILD quail as I can In a days hunt. The old man is 92 and on occasion still asks about the old scatter gun on occasion.
> 
> Jim


Great story!:clap:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's my other one... After the one I started the post with, and with this gun.. the rest are just guns... but only the first one I posted and this gun have meaning to me... 

This is the second of the only two guns left in the family my grandfather had.. My understand is he had tens and tens of guns... maybe even a hundred or more...

No one knows too much about this one, or the twin it had... They believe my grandfather traded a shotgun for two of these... Both of them used to hang crossed over their fireplace... 

My dad said he had shot this when he was a kid before he had left the house, and said it was a whole lot of fun.. Maybe some day I'll load it up and give it a whirl.... 

It's a Potsdam 1809 72cal muzzle loader... It's in really sweet condition too.. I had it looked at by a couple collectors and dealers, and they all said it was probably the best condition one they've ever seen... Sorry I don't have more of a close up of it... 

They were shipped into the US as the civil war was starting, and converted from flint lock to cap and ball... They were issued to Ohio and I've heard Missouri milita members... But, being a huge smooth bore, it wasn't real well liked, and usually dropped on the battlefield for a true rifle so I've read and been told.. 

Anyway. This is it.. the second of only two guns left in the family from my grandfather.. Since I don't have any kids, I have already made arrangements that this will go to my brothers first born son..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Next I need to get a picture or two of the cannon my grandfather built and fired on the day I was born. I was his son's first son, so he was pretty proud of me.... I lived with them for the first 6 months of my life while my dad was stationed in Greenland.... 

I got that sitting in my living room.. .He turned it from a tractor axle.. It's 50cal...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ah geez, how could I forget this one???? Had to wait 6 months to get the BATFE approval and pay a $200 tax to get this SBR......




oooooohhhhh.. I want one of those... I can afford the stamp.. Is the stand just for SBR, or is it for full auto... If it's full auto, I can't afford to feed it....


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

That's cool as you know what Simi!

Here's that old Webley of mine I was talking about.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Now that's a sweet pistol.. I'd love to shoot that..


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

It's a .450 with a 2" barrel so it really hops.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

1957 Winchester M70 220 swift Unertl 10X scope. Long story behind this ol girls journey.


----------

